# 1D Mark II AF Issues



## rexbobcat (Nov 17, 2014)

So I sold my 1D Mark II, and now the guy who I sold it to says that there's some weird stuff with the autofocus.

Mainly, it appears that it only focus very close even when the center AF point is selected. he also said it tried to overexpose the image. I've never encountered this problem when I had the camera. He's also tried several lenses with it.

He took it to a camera shop and they said it might be an issue with the shutter, but the shutter shouldn't affect the autofocus, should it?

I know I'm not supposed to post other people's images, but there are what he sent me to illustrate the problem:


----------



## D-B-J (Nov 17, 2014)

Is he using manual AF (or whatever it's called, where you can select the point) or is he using full auto(where it selects what to focus). And does he have the exposure comp set? Or does he have spot-metering on (I found that tends to overexpose in many a scenario).  Those are my first thoughts...


----------



## rexbobcat (Nov 17, 2014)

He said he's using only the center point. And he's tried all the different metering.


----------



## gsgary (Nov 18, 2014)

Never had any problems with any of my 1d's what camera did he use before because it is a totally different beast to other Canons, he is also shooting in the dark and it doesn't look like he is using high iso have you checked what shutter speed he is using


----------



## jaomul (Nov 18, 2014)

Those shots look like far photos taken with a lens that has extension tubes on. 

Do you know what lens is being used, is it the same with all lenses?.

If ie worked ok when you sold it with a bit of luck it's just user error


----------



## goooner (Nov 18, 2014)

Both were shot at f1.8 with a quite slow shutter speed. My guess is camera shake. Tell him to shoot the same at f11 with the camera on a tripod 
Edit: If he is using the 'nifty 50' it would explain the auto focus issue in low light.


----------



## gsgary (Nov 18, 2014)

goooner said:


> Both were shot at f1.8 with a quite slow shutter speed. My guess is camera shake. Tell him to shoot the same at f11 with the camera on tripod
> Edit: If he is using the 'nifty 50' it would explain the auto focus issue in low light.


There you go he has no idea what he is doing ignore him


----------



## rexbobcat (Dec 10, 2014)

I had him return the camera, and I have diagnosed the problem (I think). 

So somewhere in my move or in shipping, the mirror got loose. When looking through the viewfinder, there is a somewhat tilt-shift effect going on. And when you take a photo, what comes out in the final image is drastically different than what's in the viewfinder. The final image is much blurrier. It also would have difficulty focusing, and the focusing was basically useless. It would never get the image sharp.

I wondered if maybe it was the way the light was being dispersed to the viewfinder and AF sensor, so I went to my 6D and looked at the mirror. It's very taut, no give. However, in the 1D, it can be pushed down about 1cm. So I taped it down to see if that would make a difference, and voila, it focuses fine and the tilt-shift effect is gone.

But now I don't know what to do. I assume it would be impossible for me to tighten it down myself.


----------



## rexbobcat (Dec 10, 2014)

I want to clarify that the mirror itself is still glued in fine. It's the hinge mechanism that appears to be loose.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 10, 2014)

Claim on insurance and bin it


----------

